# I Adopted Your Dog Today



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

*I adopted your dog today! This video took me two days to make, aha! I worked on it until 4:06 in the morning, and then today!!*


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This is the second time I have been in tears today from reading stuff on this forum....Great job on the vid. Very nice.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Great tribute to all the dogs in shelters everywhere waiting for that forever and loving home. A home like your beautiful Riley has found with you. :thumbup:

Very nice job!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

That's wonderful. You are truely awesome. But on the other hand this is why I can't stand so many people because of their cruelty.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cute puppy. Did you actually bring the puppy home from the pound?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great job


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well worth the time you took to put it together. I understand where you are coming from. Even though mine was only 12 weeks old, she came to me confused(she lived outside), with worms, and a pretty bad ear infection. Last month I sent a text with her picture and thanked the people(that didn't have time for her) for such a wonderful dog that I adore and couldn't live without!!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice idea and decent job on the video. A little critique if I may, it's little hard on the eyes (distracting), too many different text backdrops, text effects and fonts/sizes. Sometimes less is more


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Super sweet video. I'm so glad you have her and that she is loved!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Wonderful video!!!


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful-I attempted to pull a sable female a week ago Wednesday-she was dog aggressive so they said-I have six-they would not let me have her regardless that I had the experience and willingness to deal with her issues-they killed her just a few hours later while I was attempting to find a trainer/rescue to take her-I did-too late.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

selzer said:


> Cute puppy. Did you actually bring the puppy home from the pound?


Yes, she was a pound puppy!!



PatchonGSD said:


> This is the second time I have been in tears today from reading stuff on this forum....Great job on the vid. Very nice.


Awww thank you, glad you enjoyed!



1sttimeforgsd said:


> Great tribute to all the dogs in shelters everywhere waiting for that forever and loving home. A home like your beautiful Riley has found with you. :thumbup:
> 
> Very nice job!


Thank you very much!!



m1953 said:


> That's wonderful. You are truely awesome. But on the other hand this is why I can't stand so many people because of their cruelty.


Thank you!! 



Shade said:


> Great job


Thank you very, very, very much!



llombardo said:


> Well worth the time you took to put it together. I understand where you are coming from. Even though mine was only 12 weeks old, she came to me confused(she lived outside), with worms, and a pretty bad ear infection. Last month I sent a text with her picture and thanked the people(that didn't have time for her) for such a wonderful dog that I adore and couldn't live without!!


If I knew the people who threw her over the fence, and abandoned her I would be telling them thank you!



pfitzpa1 said:


> Nice idea and decent job on the video. A little critique if I may, it's little hard on the eyes (distracting), too many different text backdrops, text effects and fonts/sizes. Sometimes less is more


Yeah, I watched the video and I was like oh wow! Sorry, aha!



JanaeUlva said:


> Super sweet video. I'm so glad you have her and that she is loved!


Thank you, I'm glad I have her too!!



Debbieg said:


> Wonderful video!!!


Thank you!!



deldridge72 said:


> Absolutely beautiful-I attempted to pull a sable female a week ago Wednesday-she was dog aggressive so they said-I have six-they would not let me have her regardless that I had the experience and willingness to deal with her issues-they killed her just a few hours later while I was attempting to find a trainer/rescue to take her-I did-too late.


I am so very sorry for your loss (I say sorry for loss because you wanted her, and you were going to work with, and show her all the love, care, and security etc.). That is so sad. I can't stand it when people do that. It's horrible. It especially gets to me when somebody has offered to train, and deal with the dog but they still turn their nose and say no. 



On a side note I'm very glad that I got Riley May. Somebody else was interested in her, and if I didn't get there at around 11:00 am she wouldn't of been mine. She would of went with a police officer. I'm sorry that he couldn't get her, but is it bad to be like SHE'S MINE ALL MINE MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!? I adore her so much, she is my love!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very touching video, thanks for sharing


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> very touching video, thanks for sharing


Thank you for watching!!


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

What a great story! It is obvious Riley is loved and happy. Congratulations on your hard work with her and giving her the home she deserves.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great job on the video!! Grats on finding her, she looks like a great dog


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job! Of course now my keyboard is all wet from tears. So glad you found this girl and gave her a forever home. Thank you for saving her.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She looks so happy...you did a great job on your video..


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job on the video and giving you little girl a forever home. I think it's pathetic the way some people treat their pets, like their inanimate objects that you get rid of it if it's much of a hassle. My animals are mine until they die. I have to admit sometimes I complain though. LOL


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great Video. Thanks for giving her a home!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a great tribute to all the abandoned dogs. And how lucky for her that you found her! My 1 yr old gsd's parents were put to sleep by their owner not long after I got her..... The owners were having a baby and there was some sort of other issue. They were beautiful dogs. 
My son has a da pit bull that makes his life a lot harder for sure....but he will not just abandon him or give him up. He manages him. He tried to find a placement for him but no luck so he will keep him. How can someone just abandon a dog????


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Great video. Thank you for sharing.

I adopted a 100 lb. GS 18 yrs ago. The previous owner gave him up because he was untrainable. As a result, he developed separation anxiety. He would jumped a fence over 6ft high just to be with me. So when I leave to work, he would be inside the house. Everytime I leave, he would cry thinking I will not come back for him.

Brandon was very energetic. He was not stupid or untrainable. As it turned out, all he needed was a job. Brandon was very smart and loved kids. He was brave and protected me and at the same time he was gentle and loving. 

I was very lucky to have him. 

My husband tells me to bury his ashes in the backyard but I can't. In case we move out, I want to bring him with me.

Sixteen years later, I still miss my guy.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

HundenHaus said:


> Great video. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> I adopted a 100 lb. GS 18 yrs ago. The previous owner gave him up because he was untrainable. As a result, he developed separation anxiety. He would jumped a fence over 6ft high just to be with me. So when I leave to work, he would be inside the house. Everytime I leave, he would cry thinking I will not come back for him.
> 
> ...


That was very awesome of you to do!!



katdog5911 said:


> What a great tribute to all the abandoned dogs. And how lucky for her that you found her! My 1 yr old gsd's parents were put to sleep by their owner not long after I got her..... The owners were having a baby and there was some sort of other issue. They were beautiful dogs.
> My son has a da pit bull that makes his life a lot harder for sure....but he will not just abandon him or give him up. He manages him. He tried to find a placement for him but no luck so he will keep him. How can someone just abandon a dog????


I'm glad that your son is keeping him, that dog needs him!!



Gharrissc said:


> Great Video. Thanks for giving her a home!


Thank you for watching!!



Nikitta said:


> Great job on the video and giving you little girl a forever home. I think it's pathetic the way some people treat their pets, like their inanimate objects that you get rid of it if it's much of a hassle. My animals are mine until they die. I have to admit sometimes I complain though. LOL


I think it is very pathetic as well. Some people do not know what they are missing! Thank you for watching!!



ksotto333 said:


> She looks so happy...you did a great job on your video..


Thank you very much!!



pyratemom said:


> Great job! Of course now my keyboard is all wet from tears. So glad you found this girl and gave her a forever home. Thank you for saving her.


Ahaha, thank you very much!! I am too glad that I found her!!



Loneforce said:


> Great job on the video!! Grats on finding her, she looks like a great dog


Thank you!!!



BlackCat said:


> What a great story! It is obvious Riley is loved and happy. Congratulations on your hard work with her and giving her the home she deserves.


Thank you very much!! We still have a lot more work to do, a lot more proofing too!! We enjoy training!!


----------

